# Which island?



## Sterling (Mar 3, 2006)

Trying to decide where to go next year and would appreciate anyone's input. I have been to St. Marten, Grand Cayman, DR, Barbados, Jamaica and can't decide to return to one of them, enjoyed them all, or try something new.  Anyone have a favorite island and resort?


----------



## Zac495 (Mar 3, 2006)

ARUBA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
My pictures from there are listed. Aruba is perfect weather - no doubt - it just rarely rains. It's not too hot and the restaunts are amazing.

http://www.picturetrail.com/gallery/view?p=999&gid=9299746&uid=500274&members=1


----------



## IngridN (Mar 3, 2006)

Aruba, without a doubt!  It's outside the hurrican belt, so the worst that would happen is no trade winds for a couple of days!  Always perfect weather, perfect beaches, good shopping.   

The Marriott Surf and Ocean clubs are fabulous.  Haven't stayed at any of the others.

Ingrid


----------



## wildflower (Mar 4, 2006)

Without hesitation ARUBA ! ! !

I've been to St. Thomas, Paradise Island, Bermuda, St. Marteen, Freeport, Trinidad, St. Croix and Curacao. I keep going back to Aruba.

The people are friendly, the weather is glorious, the food is fantastic and the shopping is good too. There is an assortment of activities to keep you busy besides beaching, to include golfing, fishing, jeep tours, snorkeling, even visiting the ostritch farm. And of course the casinos. Unfortunately, the island wonder, the Natural Bridge came tumbling down last year. But I understand people still tour that area.

Another thing that's important to me, I have never seen a panhandler. Of course you will be handed your fairshare of advertisements/flyers, but I have never been asked for money. As a single woman, I feel safe on this island and have been every year for the last 6 years. I'll be there again in a couple of months!!!!

I stay on the low rise part of the island, only visit the high rise. I prefer the more tranquil part of the island, a little less hustle and bustle. Plus I don't want to have to eat out for all my meals.

Bon Bini!    (an island welcome you are sure to hear).


----------



## shar (Mar 5, 2006)

Another vote for ARUBA

We go back every other year. We own at the Aruba Phoenix and think it is wonderful.  You may want to try St. Lucia, but this is a much more "rural" experience than Aruba. St. Croix is worth seeing, but not like Aruba.

Shar


----------



## Babs from UK (Mar 6, 2006)

Well I love St Lucia, but it is more "Caribbean" and you do get some hassle but not too much. A polite "no" is usually enough. It depends on what sort of island experience you a looking for. My website on St Lucia is

http://www.ee.surrey.ac.uk/Personal/B.Steel/St_lucia.html

if this helps!

Bear in mind that the beaches on the island are not natural white sand as the island is volcanic. The scenery is stunning.


----------



## runlikeanantelope (Mar 7, 2006)

I'll second St. Lucia - Babs actually recommended Windjammer for our honeymoon and I think I got her a free week for the recommendation, right?  Anyway, it was such a nice place, that is where we got into the Timeshare world and purchased our unit.  

I'm like you though and want to try new things, so I might have to look into Aruba now for our next trip.


----------



## Sterling (Mar 15, 2006)

*Aruba or ??*

It appears most indicated Aruba, but I would appreciate your recommendation for the best resort (RCI).  My drawback to Aruba has always been the strong winds I've heard about.  Any suggestions for resort or your favorite resort on any other island (on the beach, great views). As always, thanks for the great info from TUG members.


----------



## Sterling (Mar 15, 2006)

It appears most indicated Aruba, but I would appreciate your recommendation for the best resort (RCI).  My drawback to Aruba has always been the strong winds I've heard about.  Any suggestions for resort or your favorite resort on any other island (on the beach, great views). As always, thanks for the great info from TUG members.[/QUOTE]


----------



## IngridN (Mar 15, 2006)

One of the reasons we love Aruba is the winds!  It keeps the heat and humidity bearable.  They average about 17mph.  When we were there last May, there was a hurricane in the Pacific and the trade winds died down for 2 days.  It got pretty miserable, but then a day in Aruba w/o winds is still better than being at home   .

Ingrid


----------



## anne1125 (Mar 15, 2006)

Aruba is wonderful but I've heard it's hard to get with RCI.  You may have to request 2 years out.  

We stayed at Marriott Ocean Club with II and loved it.

Anne


----------



## PBlais (Mar 15, 2006)

Just so folks don't get the wrong Idea I have to weigh in on St Lucia too. I got married there and go every year for two weeks since 2000. After so many times I think it comes down to the issue that the people are just so darn nice there. It's something you notice almost right away and are not really sure if it is genuine. I've found it an easy place to make your own tours and there is a great diversity to the island with rain forest, mountains, and desert.

If I couldn't go there I suppose I would go to the Grenadines (not Grenada). Grenda used to be wonderful but was trashed by the same hurricane twice 2 years ago.

When deciding on Islands always go to the islands with the lower population denisty. For timesahres St Martins has the most.

If I was going as far as Aruba, I think I would go to Belize instead.


----------



## Eric in McLean (Mar 19, 2006)

It really depends on what you want to experience on the island.  Aruba is windy and commercialized with fast food and casinos.  There isn't much to see on the island itself.  On the other hand, Guadeloupe and St. Lucia has so much to offer from nature - volcanoes, water falls, rain forests, mountains, hot springs, etc.  Guadeloupe has excellent food, if you enjoy French cuisine.  Aruba has all kinds of food but the good restaurants are expensive, even by NYC/DC standards.  I like Barbados for its British civility.  If I want to gamble and eat fancy food, I would just as soon go to Vegas.


----------



## PBlais (Mar 19, 2006)

Eric, I think you hit it exactly. There isn't a "best" island. Some people have an expectation of what places should be. Islands are what they are and they probably won't be like home. You may get everything you like but you may also get a lot of things you don't like too. You may also like something you've never seen before.

Not all places are best for what you expect. Sometimes you find new things you never thought could exist. I would like to think those are the places most worth being at. Not to forget that it might just be the people you meet and the people with you that are the most enjoyable part of the trip. You can't know before hand what you will find else why bother going.


----------



## siki (Mar 21, 2006)

We LOVE Aruba too.  We have only stayed at the Marriott properties on the island, which are very nice.  But many of the other resorts look nice too.  You will get use to the winds.  Believe me, you will be thankful it is windy.  It makes the heat much more bearable.


----------



## Babs from UK (Mar 21, 2006)

runlikeanantelope said:
			
		

> I'll second St. Lucia - Babs actually recommended Windjammer for our honeymoon and I think I got her a free week for the recommendation, right?  Anyway, it was such a nice place, that is where we got into the Timeshare world and purchased our unit.
> 
> I'm like you though and want to try new things, so I might have to look into Aruba now for our next trip.



Yes, I remember the correspondence! "Runlikea....." mentioned to the WJ staff whilst he was there that I had helped him in choosing WJ in the first place and they decided to give me a free week!!! I was amazed as this was quite unexpected and it helped us take out my 80 year old father-in-law to the island and upgrade us to a 2-bedroom instead of one. So I owe him a drink if we are ever at WJ at the same time.

Do report back on Aruba, I don't know much about other caribbean islands so any info helps.


----------



## K Hines (Mar 21, 2006)

We really enjoy Aruba.  It has a lot to do or you can do nothing at all and still have a great stay.  we own at Marriott there and have stayed at both the Ocean club and the Surf Club.

Went to St. John this year and stayed at the Westin.  Very nice.  Very laid back.  Nice island.  Lots of great beaches.  Not a big nightlife spot.  

Spent several days on St. Thomas.  This island is not for us.  To many people.  It was just to hectic for vacation.  When you have to search for a spot big enough to put two towels down on the beach it is to crowded. 

Look at Tortola.  There is a few places there that are RCI.  It is also very laid back.  Great place.


----------



## Eric in McLean (Mar 21, 2006)

I guess I don't understand the reason for going to the tropic if one's afraid of the heat.


----------



## Babs from UK (Mar 22, 2006)

interesting comment on St Thomas. I know of two WJ owners that are selling up because they want to go to St Thomas rather than St Lucia which they regard as too "third world".

Each to their own I suppose


----------



## lookforbest (Mar 28, 2006)

*island favorites*

St. Lucia - wonderful, perfect
St. Barts - wonderful but expensive 

We will be trying St. Johns for the first time


----------



## SteveB (Mar 28, 2006)

My vote also for Aruba!!  We were there several years ago on an RCI trade and were able to get into the Costa Linda.  IMHO this is easily the best timeshare resort in Aruba.  I tried for 2 years to get back into this resort through RCI with no luck in getting any dates.  I placed a poll on the aruba-bb board about trading, using or renting and found that most owners do not even belong to RCI or II.  Most either use their weeks, rent or provide them to friends for a little above the MF.  Aruba has so many great restaurants do not ever consider doing AI.  If you do not do timeshare, then book a room in the Tara suites at the Bucuti.  CL and Bucuti are next to each other on the best beach on Aruba and there is never a problem getting a palata.


----------



## Zac495 (Mar 29, 2006)

Eric in McLean said:
			
		

> It really depends on what you want to experience on the island.  Aruba is windy and commercialized with fast food and casinos.  There isn't much to see on the island itself.  On the other hand, Guadeloupe and St. Lucia has so much to offer from nature - volcanoes, water falls, rain forests, mountains, hot springs, etc.  Guadeloupe has excellent food, if you enjoy French cuisine.  Aruba has all kinds of food but the good restaurants are expensive, even by NYC/DC standards.  I like Barbados for its British civility.  If I want to gamble and eat fancy food, I would just as soon go to Vegas.



Aruba has excellent food, in my opinion, only equalled to Barbados in the Carribean. My review on my picture trail talks about my favorite restaurants. There is also aruba.com which has a great forum for advice there. As for the winds, they're terrific. Don't expect to be so hot you have to stay in the pool the entire time . You can actually lie out. The wind can be annoying when you're trying to read though, LOL!


----------



## Kal (Mar 29, 2006)

*St. Maarten*

Hands down, it's St. Maarten, the Gourmet Capital of the Caribbean.  37 beautiful beaches on a 36 sq mile island.  Go *HERE* to understand why!


----------



## Wendy (Mar 30, 2006)

*Kal and St. Maartin*

Kal,

I love your write-up on St. Maartin and agree with you about getting away from America when on vacation.  Something a bit different would be wonderful.  My question is, I have a 14, 12 and 10 year old next year.  Do you have any feedback for kids organized activities or groups on that island?  So far, I have seen that Mexico really has the best to offer me in that department.

Wendy


----------



## gmarine (Mar 30, 2006)

Having been to many caribbean islands, St Maarten was my least favorite. Food was good but there were several problems with crime on both of my visits. Twice was more than enough. Several hotel rooms were broken into and we met a couple by the pool who had their car broken into while shopping.

At the market on the French side there were men pan handling asking to wash our car windows or watch our car when we go shopping. That was too much like the New York City of years gone by for me.

Also whenever we left the casino at night we were warned to be carefull. I never encountered things like this anywhere in the caribbean. Not in Jamaica or DR or downtown San Juan at night.

I didnt really dislike St Maarten. But having been to more than a dozen islands, it was  my least favorite

Aruba has more repeat visitors than any caribbean island .


----------



## Kal (Mar 30, 2006)

Wendy said:
			
		

> Kal,
> 
> I love your write-up on St. Maartin and agree with you about getting away from America when on vacation. Something a bit different would be wonderful. My question is, I have a 14, 12 and 10 year old next year. Do you have any feedback for kids organized activities or groups on that island? So far, I have seen that Mexico really has the best to offer me in that department.
> 
> Wendy


 
Wendy - I don't have first hand experience with kids visiting St. Maarten.   However,  Orient Beach has a number of kid friendly activities and there are other outings elsewhere that would be fun for kids.  Horseback riding along the beach, butterfly farm, America's Cup sailing and a Zodiac trip are good ideas.

The most unique adventure in the entire world is to sit on Maho Beach and watch a 747 or 757 land with landing gear about 50 feet over your head.  Take-offs are beyond belief with the aircraft tail structure 50 feet away from where you stand.  Kids (or kids trapped in an adult body) absolutely go nuts!!


----------



## kcgriffin (Mar 30, 2006)

Gotta vote for St. John, my all time favorite!


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 9, 2006)

Those of you that chose Aruba -- what did you trade and what exchange did you use to get Aruba -- also what month did you get? 

I am in the midst of a plan to try to get a February week 2008 to tack onto my already confirmed St. Maarten, so I can't be too flexible.  What exchange would you recommend.  I do own Marriott and can try internally there.

Thank you in advance.  We are off to Fiji in 3 days


----------



## n2hops (Jul 9, 2006)

Wendy

Here is a list of things to do with the kids in SXM

Children's Activities
Many activities on the island are aimed at both the young and the young at heart.
A variety of outdoor activities are offered.  

Butterfly Farm - La ferme des papillons 
Located on Le Galion Beach Road at Orient Bay. Watch butterflies cocoon the way Mother Nature intended. Kids can witness the miraculous metamorphosis of the butterfly from egg to adulthood. Your guided tour will take you through a lush, tropical setting teeming with 1,000 of these colorful creatures. Your admission ticket allows you to visit as often as you wish during your stay on the island. Guides are on hand to explain the different cycles of the butterflys life. Great fun for the adults too! telphone 87.31.21 Market Day - Marigot
Live an Island Tradition. Saturday and Wednesday mornings - market day is a time honored Caribbean custom when goods are sold, tales are told, and strangers become friends.

Island ladies in colorful dresses and big straw hats display their fresh produce, spices and baked goods in the early morning sun of the outdoor market in Marigot's Market Square. Come early to see the fish market where the locally caught fish is sold to locals and tourists alike. Next door is a craft and T-shirt market for those souvenirs the kids promised their friends back home. 
Galleon Beach
Just next to Bayside

A great beach for kids because there are absolutely no waves and the water is very shallow. There is a small restaurant that sells burgers, hotdogs, etc. Great water sports. Kim Sha Beach
Simpson Bay near Burger King, 
Atrium Resort & Royal Palm Beach Club - 
Another great beach for kids. 
You can access through the restaurant Indiana Beach as well.

Big kids (18 and over) and the young at heart 
will love the hot party at Indiana on 
Thursday nights till 5 AM. Bring your dancing shoes! 
Fort St. Louis
Near the hospital in Marigot 

It is a bit of a climb to access, but worth the view and the kids will love the cannons. Needle Point - Orlean 
Kids can wade out to an island covered with interesting seashells and natural saltwater pools. Snorkeling equipment and washrooms available and there's a little bar and restaurant that serves lunch.  
Hope Estate
A bit more daring, this is an archeological excavation going on just outside Grand Case where they have unearthed several artifacts and bones of native St. Martiners! Turtle Pier Restaurant 
Airport Road - Simpson Bay - Mom and Dad can have a cocktail and watch the sunset while the kids check out the live Sharks & Sea Turtles in the pen below the restaurant. Monkeys and parrots offer great entertainment. 
Habitation Hotel 
Located in Anse Marcel - Appears private but open to the public. Try the beach where the water is so clear you can see your feet. The little ones will love it because its so shallow. Stop here on the way home from Pinel Island. Stroll over to the marina where lots of luxury yachts can be seen up close. Parrot Farm 
Near Cupecoy Beach - The kids will love this place with exotic tropical birds from around the world. 
Bayside Ranch for Horseback Riding 
Just next door to the Butterfly Farm - They have small horses and ponies and can take the children in a small ring to show them the basics. For adults here is your glorious opportunity to transform a favorite fantasy into a romantic reality - riding a spirited steed along a beautiful stretch of white powder beach. To gallop in the surf, call Bayside Riding Club - telephone 87.36.64 - OK Corral Beach Ride - telephone 87.40.72 or Crazy Acres Riding Cente - telephone 42793. Burger King Simpson Bay 
Always a big hit with the kids, this one has a three-story contraption for climbing with swings, etc. Also, the yogurt shop bordering it has coin operated cars and pony rides.. 
St. Maarten Zoo
Visit the bat cave… You won't find any super heroes in capes and tights, but you will discover something fascinating - a real bat colony! Just one of the attractions at this children's zoo with two walk through aviaries, a petting zoo, and a newly renovated terrarium inhabited by exotic reptiles… over 150 critters in all. Located in Philipsburg across from the Salt Pond - telephone 32030.  Pic Paradis 
The highest point in St. Martin. You can see views of both sides of the Island. You will need a good car or jeep to access. There are nature trails. 
Needle Point - Orlean 
Kids can wade out to an island covered with interesting seashells and natural saltwater pools. Marigot Museum
Marina Parking Lot, Marigot - Right now the exhibit is "The Trace of the Arawaks", the native Indians of St. Martin. 
Pinel Island
Escape to a deserted island! Picture this! You're standing on the beach in a post card setting, a tiny spit of white, soft sand surrounded by translucent turquoise waters alive with a rainbow of tropical fish. Walk into the surf and pick your lobster from the lobster pot. Accessed from French Cul de Sac Road (at Surf Club South just outside Grand Case). Go to the pier and catch a $5 water taxi to this tiny barrier reef island about a half-mile off the coast of St. Martin. Beach chairs and umbrellas are available for rent. 
Go to the sea...
The choices are endless. Work up a sweat as part of the crew of a 12-Meter America's Cup Yacht - telephone 20046. Scream across the waves to St. Bart's aboard the mighty catamaran, SWALIGA - telephone 22167. Or grab a water taxi to Anguilla from Marigot Pier. Peek at fish from the comfort of a semi submersible sub -telephone 24078, or wet a line and do some serious deep sea fishing aboard Lee's fishing charters across from Royal Palm. Zip over to Saba on state of the art Voyager - telephone 24096 or 87.10.68 for a day of hiking and diving. Take in a sunset at sea on the Lady Mary or for you landlubbers, try the Sunset Bar at Maho Beach. 
Have Fun! 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## blueparrot (Jul 17, 2006)

St. Martin would be tops.  I also like Martinique, Bermuda, and St. Lucia.


----------

